# Point Transfers



## Daddio

On rare occasions I will take large transfers of points to satisfy the travel needs of our team members. If you have 500 + points that you'd like to get quick cash for, send me an e-mail (team@dvcrequest.com) with the point details. I pay an immediate lump sum of $10.00 per point.

If you'd like to maximize the income for your points, please consider renting them through my service for $11.30 to $13.00 per point.

** The points must have a use year starting this month or later into the future.
** The points can not be previously banked or borrowed.
** I am looking for a minimum of 500 to 1200 points for each resort (due to the single tranfer rule imposed by DVC).
** Immediate payment by PayPal.I am accredited by the Better Businss Bureau.
** You may send me an e-mail to team@dvcrequest.com or telephone use toll free at 800-610-5791.

_*INTERESTED IN HAVING YOUR POINTS RENTED?*_

Maybe you have points that you'd like to move but *don't meet the requirements above*. I'd be happy to assist you with the rental of your points as I am always running short. More details on my rental program for members can be found here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp


Thank you,

David


----------



## Daddio

Updated.


----------



## govaert

I have 149 points -  home(Bay Lake) good to Nov 11. December Aniv. I did bank them. Are you saying you can't use them?


----------



## Daddio

govaert said:


> I have 149 points -  home(Bay Lake) good to Nov 11. December Aniv. I did bank them. Are you saying you can't use them?



That's correct. Banked or borrowed points can not be transferred. But thanks for taking the time to respond to my post. It is greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## goofy2008

How much do you rent the points for??


----------



## Daddio

goofy2008 said:


> How much do you rent the points for??





If you are asking me if I rent points on behalf of members, yes I do. Members receive $10.00 per point rented.


David


----------



## Daddio

Updated February 1, 2011


----------



## Marleen2

I have 220 BWV points UY October 2010 available.  These are bankable for use before October 2012.  PM me when interested.


----------



## Daddio

Marleen2 said:


> I have 220 BWV points UY October 2010 available.  These are bankable for use before October 2012.  PM me when interested.



Did that.

David


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Hi David I have 492 points to transfer expire 8/11 . What rate are you paying
for points?

Phil


----------



## Marleen2

Daddio said:


> Did that.
> 
> David



...and replied...


----------



## bchlvrrn

David ,I have 128 pts. for use until Aug.2011. 350 points available Aug. 2011. Any interest ? Sharon


----------



## Daddio

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi David I have 492 points to transfer expire 8/11 . What rate are you paying
> for points?
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil,

I am looking for 2011 points. It sounds like yours are 2010 points with are not good to me (as a transfer) at this time.



bchlvrrn said:


> David ,I have 128 pts. for use until Aug.2011. 350 points available Aug. 2011. Any interest ? Sharon



Hi Sharon,

I may have interest in the 2011 points. Which resort are they for?

David


----------



## bchlvrrn

The 350 Aug.2011 points are for BWV. Sharon


----------



## DisneyMoM3418

I have 160 points that I am willing to transfer for BLT 2011 October use year.  Please PM me if interested.  Also, how much are you paying per point?

______________________

Update - My husband just called you and you clerified that you need at least 350+ points.  Sorry we misunderstood.  Thanks anyways!  We look forward to renting with you.


----------



## jsbrown471

I have 54 BWV points use year June 2011....I also have 200 BWV points but they are use year June 2012


----------



## Daddio

bchlvrrn said:


> The 350 Aug.2011 points are for BWV. Sharon



I might be interested in these points. What are you looking rto get for all 350 with quick cash payment via PayPal?



DisneyMoM3418 said:


> I have 160 points that I am willing to transfer for BLT 2011 October use year.  Please PM me if interested.  Also, how much are you paying per point?
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Update - My husband just called you and you clerified that you need at least 350+ points.  Sorry we misunderstood.  Thanks anyways!  We look forward to renting with you.



Yes, I have you all set up now.



jsbrown471 said:


> I have 54 BWV points use year June 2011....I also have 200 BWV points but they are use year June 2012



Looking for 350 + per resort(2011)  but thanks for contacting me.

David


----------



## wcjoey43

i have 112 beach club points with December11 use year. PM me if interested


----------



## LarryM

Hi David
We have 186 August 2011 BWV points. Any interest?
Larry


----------



## Daddio

wcjoey43 said:


> i have 112 beach club points with December11 use year. PM me if interested





LarryM said:


> Hi David
> We have 186 August 2011 BWV points. Any interest?
> Larry



Thank you to both of you for responding to my post. Because we are only allowed a SINGLE transfer of points per use year, I need a minimum of 350 points per transfer. You can always view my 'member's area' if you'd like to rent your points through us. BCV and BWV are HOT right now.

David


----------



## Daddio

bumping


----------



## dgagnon519

I have 160 AKV points with a Dec 2011 use year.


----------



## leeannegoetz

If you need 220 points at BLT let me know.


----------



## diding

I have some February 2011 points available if you can use.  Please let me know if these can be of help.


----------



## Daddio

dgagnon519 said:


> I have 160 AKV points with a Dec 2011 use year.





leeannegoetz said:


> If you need 220 points at BLT let me know.



Thank you to both, however, I need a minimum of 350 points per resort. I do have renters for your points if you are interested in my "member's" program.



diding said:


> I have some February 2011 points available if you can use.  Please let me know if these can be of help.



How many and which resort?

David


----------



## diding

Daddio said:


> Thank you to both, however, I need a minimum of 350 points per resort. I do have renters for your points if you are interested in my "member's" program.
> 
> 
> 
> How many and which resort?
> 
> David



I have 119 BLT Feb 2011 UY but also have available the 160 Feb 2012.


----------



## barngirl

Hi-

I have 350 BCV points with a June 2011 use year and 200 AKV points with an August 2011 use year...  all available for rent or transfer.


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi,
We have a September use year. We currently have 350 points available which expire at the end of August 2011 (but are bankable until the end of April 2011). As of September 2011 we'll have another 350 points available for transfer. Are you interested in either set?
It's been years since we transferred pts so I'm a little rusty... 
Thanks.


----------



## Daddio

diding said:


> I have 119 BLT Feb 2011 UY but also have available the 160 Feb 2012.



I need them all in the same use year as you can only transfer once per use year. If you need assistance with renting them, you can contact me direct for program details.



barngirl said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have 350 BCV points with a June 2011 use year and 200 AKV points with an August 2011 use year...  all available for rent or transfer.



Yes, I could be interested in a transfer of 350 BCV points. Please contact me with pricing details.



jennybobenny said:


> Hi,
> We have a September use year. We currently have 350 points available which expire at the end of August 2011 (but are bankable until the end of April 2011). As of September 2011 we'll have another 350 points available for transfer. Are you interested in either set?
> It's been years since we transferred pts so I'm a little rusty...
> Thanks.



I might be interested in both sets. Which resort?


David


----------



## boardwalkfun57

I have 120 points to transfer for use year April 2011.


----------



## ogguls22

I have 195 point for transfer at BCV - March 2011 use year.  $10 per point if you are interested.


----------



## jennybobenny

Can't believe I left that out....BWV.


----------



## barngirl

Sent you a pm... 350 BCV June 2011 or 2012 points
thanks


----------



## Daddio

boardwalkfun57 said:


> I have 120 points to transfer for use year April 2011.





ogguls22 said:


> I have 195 point for transfer at BCV - March 2011 use year.  $10 per point if you are interested.



Due to the single transfer per year rule, I need to hold out for 350+ points. You might want to consider my member rental program if you would like to rent your points instead.



jennybobenny said:


> Can't believe I left that out....BWV.



Still interested. PM or email me with best price.



barngirl said:


> Sent you a pm... 350 BCV June 2011 or 2012 points
> thanks



Did read your PM. Let me know if I can help.

David


----------



## dvcrod

I have 60 pts that will expire at the end of May 2011.  Pretty sure these points were not banked.  If you are interested, I can verify with DVC to see if points were ever banked.


----------



## dvcrod

Due to a unique situation, DVC manipulated my points and I will be unable to transfer those points.  Apologize.


----------



## Daddio

dvcrod said:


> Due to a unique situation, DVC manipulated my points and I will be unable to transfer those points.  Apologize.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chuck

150 points for sale do you have an interest to buy them


----------



## Daddio

Chuck said:


> 150 points for sale do you have an interest to buy them



Responded to you in another post


----------



## Chuck

need any ssr points..


----------



## Daddio

Chuck said:


> need any ssr points..



Thanks Chuck but I've got enough SSR points at the moment.

David


----------



## DisneyShari

Hi! I'm new to the forums and just learned about the whole point rental system so forgive me, I'm sure I have some dumb questions. 

1. How do I know how many points I would need for my stay?

2. Are the points just for the resort or do they include other things like tickets to Disney? (I don't need tickets to Disney). 

3. How far in advance do people usually rent points?

Thank you so much to anyone who can help answer my questions!

~Shari 

*Heading to Disney for the first time (as an adult) in May!


----------



## Daddio

DisneyShari said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forums and just learned about the whole point rental system so forgive me, I'm sure I have some dumb questions.
> 
> 1. How do I know how many points I would need for my stay?
> 
> 2. Are the points just for the resort or do they include other things like tickets to Disney? (I don't need tickets to Disney).
> 
> 3. How far in advance do people usually rent points?
> 
> Thank you so much to anyone who can help answer my questions!
> 
> ~Shari
> 
> *Heading to Disney for the first time (as an adult) in May!



Welcome to the DIS, Sheri. To determine the points required, you can use the point calculator on my website. 

The points are for accomodations only.

Popular room types can sell out as soon as the 11 month booking window opens. Popular resorts can be sold out as far as 7 months in advance. At less than 7 months, the availability starts to dwindle.

I hope this helps you somewhat.

David


----------



## DisneyShari

Thanks! Which resorts tend to fill up the fastest? Which room types? I'm just wondering what way to go if I can find points to rent. 
Thanks again,
Shari


----------



## DisneyShari

Also, do club level rooms book quickly? We are looking at AKV Studio Club Level.
~Shari


----------



## Daddio

DisneyShari said:


> Also, do club level rooms book quickly? We are looking at AKV Studio Club Level.
> ~Shari



11 month in advance.


----------



## mmjm

I have 320 SSR points (mar2011 UY) available for transfer, do you have an interest?


----------



## Daddio

mmjm said:


> I have 320 SSR points (mar2011 UY) available for transfer, do you have an interest?



I am currently topped up on Saratoga points but appreciate you taking the tiime to ask.

David


----------



## weluvdisney5

I have 200 pts for AKV kidani - use year August 2011.  I'm new at this...how does the transferring of points work


----------



## Daddio

weluvdisney5 said:


> I have 200 pts for AKV kidani - use year August 2011.  I'm new at this...how does the transferring of points work



It's a very simple process. A quick telephone call to Member Services is all that is required. You tell them how many points you want to transfer and who you want them transferred to.

Previously banked or borrowed points cannot be transferred. Transfers are final and can not be reversed.

David


----------



## twins03

Hi David!  I know you said use year of April but I just wanted to check anyway.  I have over 300 pts. available with a March use year.  Let me know if you're interested, please email me at raerae7579@aol.com.
Thank you,
Rachel




Daddio said:


> I am in need of points for:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boardwalk Villas
> Beach Club Villas
> Animal Kingdom Villas
> Villas at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> The points must have a use year of April 2011, June 2011, August 2011, September 2011, October 2011 or December 2011.
> 
> The points can not be previously banked or borrowed.
> 
> I am looking for 350 to 1200 points for each resort.
> 
> Immediate payment by PayPal or check. It's your choice. I am accredited by the Better Businss Bureau.
> 
> You may PM me, send me an e-mail to david AT dvcrequest.com or telephone me toll free at 800-584-7621.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> David


----------



## weluvdisney5

Daddio said:


> It's a very simple process. A quick telephone call to Member Services is all that is required. You tell them how many points you want to transfer and who you want them transferred to.
> 
> Previously banked or borrowed points cannot be transferred. Transfers are final and can not be reversed.
> 
> David



Ok thank you.  So if my use year is August 2011 wouldn't that be considered borrowing to transfer them now?


----------



## diaman

David, I have 20 banked points that need to be used by July 31. I can not start a rental thread on here since I have not actively participated within 6 months. Will you be able to rent the 20 points for me?


----------



## weluvdisney5

Daddio said:


> It's a very simple process. A quick telephone call to Member Services is all that is required. You tell them how many points you want to transfer and who you want them transferred to.
> 
> Previously banked or borrowed points cannot be transferred. Transfers are final and can not be reversed.
> 
> David



Please let me know how much per point and if you are interested


----------



## carlieevans

I have 200 pts for transfer at $11 pp.   Call or PM is you need assistance

Scott
(585) 749-3139


----------



## gtpooh

Hi we have 90 points that expire at the end of Feb. 2012 that I would like someone to help us rent.  They are for the BLT.  Thanks!


----------



## Daddio

twins03 said:


> Hi David!  I know you said use year of April but I just wanted to check anyway.  I have over 300 pts. available with a March use year.  Let me know if you're interested, please email me at raerae7579@aol.com.
> Thank you,
> Rachel



Send me an e-mail with details (Resort): david@dvcrquest.com



weluvdisney5 said:


> Ok thank you.  So if my use year is August 2011 wouldn't that be considered borrowing to transfer them now?



No, They would go into my August 2011 use year.



diaman said:


> David, I have 20 banked points that need to be used by July 31. I can not start a rental thread on here since I have not actively participated within 6 months. Will you be able to rent the 20 points for me?



Sorry, most of my guest are looking for 3+ nights. 20 points won't cut it.




weluvdisney5 said:


> Please let me know how much per point and if you are interested



Send me an e-mail : david@dvcrquest.com




carlieevans said:


> I have 200 pts for transfer at $11 pp.   Call or PM is you need assistance
> 
> Scott
> (585) 749-3139



I have to pass Scott. Thanks.



gtpooh said:


> Hi we have 90 points that expire at the end of Feb. 2012 that I would like someone to help us rent.  They are for the BLT.  Thanks!



Try here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

David


----------



## carlieevans

Hi Daddio,

Got your PM, will look into resorts for you and get back to you tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## toolman1

David
I have 200 BWV points March 11 I can transfer them for $11.00 per point.  Hope to hear from you


----------



## Daddio

toolman1 said:


> David
> I have 200 BWV points March 11 I can transfer them for $11.00 per point.  Hope to hear from you



I got the BWV points I needed. Thanks.

David


----------



## Poohasaurus

I have 43 BCV with 02/2011 use year


----------



## Daddio

Poohasaurus said:


> I have 43 BCV with 02/2011 use year



Thanks but can't accept less than 350 points at this time.

David


----------



## sidnole

I've got 200 points use year June 2011 for Saratoga Springs...let me know if you are interested.  Rick Siddons




Daddio said:


> I am in need of points for:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower
> Boardwalk Villas
> Beach Club Villas
> Animal Kingdom Villas
> Villas at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> The points must have a use year of April 2011, June 2011, August 2011, September 2011, October 2011 or December 2011.
> 
> The points can not be previously banked or borrowed.
> 
> I am looking for 350 to 1200 points for each resort.
> 
> Immediate payment by PayPal or check. It's your choice. I am accredited by the Better Businss Bureau.
> 
> You may PM me, send me an e-mail to david AT dvcrequest.com or telephone me toll free at 800-584-7621.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> David


----------



## Daddio

sidnole said:


> I've got 200 points use year June 2011 for Saratoga Springs...let me know if you are interested.  Rick Siddons



Hi Rick,

I'm OK for SSR points at the moment, but thanks anyway.

David


----------



## carlieevans

We have 322 points. Use years are Aug 31, 2011 for 122 pts and Aug 31, 2012 for 200 pts.

PM or email.

Scott


----------



## fflmaster

dave,

i see you only want 350 points min., but i have 307 pts total (159 blt and 148 bcv)

all are february 2011 use year. i would like to see about a transfer if interested.


----------



## Daddio

carlieevans said:


> We have 322 points. Use years are Aug 31, 2011 for 122 pts and Aug 31, 2012 for 200 pts.
> 
> PM or email.
> 
> Scott





fflmaster said:


> dave,
> 
> i see you only want 350 points min., but i have 307 pts total (159 blt and 148 bcv)
> 
> all are february 2011 use year. i would like to see about a transfer if interested.



PM'd both. Thanks,

David


----------



## maggiet

Hello David,
We have 171 BCV points Oct 2010 UY (will be banking them soon!) and 210 BCV points Oct 2011 UY.  Can you use any of these?  Was just looking at your rental site, but I would rather transfer than rent!  -maggie


----------



## kelzow

how much are you renting the points for?    I  want to stay at a resort, cheap, dont care which one at Disney.  Studio room is fine aug 27-sept 5.  Can you help?


----------



## Daddio

maggiet said:


> Hello David,
> We have 171 BCV points Oct 2010 UY (will be banking them soon!) and 210 BCV points Oct 2011 UY.  Can you use any of these?  Was just looking at your rental site, but I would rather transfer than rent!  -maggie



Hi Maggie,

Unfortunately, they won't work for me as my one time 2010 transfer is used up and banked points can not be transferred. That means only the 210 points could be transferred and they fall short of the 350+ minimum I need.

That's too bad because I have a hard time keeping BCV points in inventory.




kelzow said:


> how much are you renting the points for?    I  want to stay at a resort, cheap, dont care which one at Disney.  Studio room is fine aug 27-sept 5.  Can you help?



See the answer to your other post here:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40673617&postcount=624

David


----------



## Action

Hi,

I have 300 VWL points with an April 2011 use year, pm if interested in transfer

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Daddio

Action said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 300 VWL points with an April 2011 use year, pm if interested in transfer
> 
> Thanks
> Ron



Thanks Ron. Looking for 350+

David


----------



## jwmoberly78

Hello,
I have 110 August 2011 use year points for AKV that have not been banked that are available for transfer if you are interested in possibly purchasing them. reply if you are interested 
This is my first time since I just joined, and I am excited to get this process started!


----------



## Daddio

jwmoberly78 said:


> Hello,
> I have 110 August 2011 use year points for AKV that have not been banked that are available for transfer if you are interested in possibly purchasing them. reply if you are interested
> This is my first time since I just joined, and I am excited to get this process started!



Thank you. Looking for 350+.

David


----------



## LindaBabe

I have 14 points at AKV in holding until the end of July, when they disappear.  If you can use them, you are welcome to them.


----------



## Daddio

LindaBabe said:


> I have 14 points at AKV in holding until the end of July, when they disappear.  If you can use them, you are welcome to them.



Appreciate the offer Linda. Thanks.


David


----------



## jwmoberly78

Hello, I have 110 AKV August 11 use year points available which have not been transferred or borrow or banked. PM me if interested!
Thanks,
John


----------



## maryserv

It looks like you can only do 2011 transfers, but we do have 188 point in the 2010 UY that expires at the end of November at Boardwalk Villas.  Let me know if you are interested please!  

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Daddio

jwmoberly78 said:


> Hello, I have 110 AKV August 11 use year points available which have not been transferred or borrow or banked. PM me if interested!
> Thanks,
> John



Need 350+ as a minimum John due to DVC's single transfer per year rule.
Thanks anyway. I can certainly assist you with renting them if you'd like.



maryserv said:


> It looks like you can only do 2011 transfers, but we do have 188 point in the 2010 UY that expires at the end of November at Boardwalk Villas.  Let me know if you are interested please!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



Thanks Mary, but  I need 350+ as a minimum because of DVC's single transfer per year rule.  I can assist you with renting them if you have no other avenue for them.


David


----------



## pannaman

I have 100 Points available that are in a holding account and must be used by 8/31. Will this help you? I have more that I can provide if needed, but would like to simply rent these, but willing to cover any difference needed for reasonable compensation. I do accept PayPal.


----------



## Daddio

pannaman said:


> I have 100 Points available that are in a holding account and must be used by 8/31. Will this help you? I have more that I can provide if needed, but would like to simply rent these, but willing to cover any difference needed for reasonable compensation. I do accept PayPal.



Sorry Jon but points that are in holding are not good for me at this time.

Thanks,

David


----------



## farmer14

looking for 100 points for akv for dec of this year. do you have any?


----------



## Daddio

farmer14 said:


> looking for 100 points for akv for dec of this year. do you have any?



I have points for reservations but not transfers

David


----------



## cornwald

I have 120 August 2011 BCV points available if you are still in need.

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Daddio

cornwald said:


> I have 120 August 2011 BCV points available if you are still in need.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill



Thanks Jill, but I need 350+ as a minimum because of DVC's single transfer per year rule. I can assist you with renting them if you have no other avenue for them.


David


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

We have 375 points, 200 for WVL and 175 for SSR. August 2010 (current use year, right?).  What exactly can you do for us, I don't quite understand what you do with the points. Thanks


----------



## Daddio

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> We have 375 points, 200 for WVL and 175 for SSR. August 2010 (current use year, right?).  What exactly can you do for us, I don't quite understand what you do with the points. Thanks



Here is a link to gain access to my "member's" area that explains my whole process as well as features comments from many members who have benefited from my service.

David


----------



## aethel

Hi David,  I have 600 BLT points for use year Sept 2011 that I could transfer.  Please let me know if you'd be interested.


----------



## Daddio

aethel said:


> Hi David,  I have 600 BLT points for use year Sept 2011 that I could transfer.  Please let me know if you'd be interested.



Yes, I am interested. Please contact me direct at my toll free number or send me an e-mail.

David


----------



## normr

So you are saying you DO NOT want points from OKW?


----------



## toolman1

dave
we have 200 BWV March 2011 points wondering if you might be iunterested in them.  Look forward to hearing from you
Steve


----------



## Daddio

normr said:


> So you are saying you DO NOT want points from OKW?



I'm saying I don't need a transfer of Old Key West points at this time. If you have Old Key West points that you can not use, I'd be happy to rent them on your behalf.



toolman1 said:


> dave
> we have 200 BWV March 2011 points wondering if you might be iunterested in them.  Look forward to hearing from you
> Steve



Due to the single transfer rule, I can not transfer less than 350 points. I can assist you with the rental of your points if you are interested.

David


----------



## DisneyMoM3418

I have 210 BLT points with a 2011 OCT use year that I am willing to transfer.  I would also be willing to transfer additional points from 2012 use year to reach the 350+ mark that you are looking for.  I don't know if this will work.

Let me know.


----------



## Daddio

DisneyMoM3418 said:


> I have 210 BLT points with a 2011 OCT use year that I am willing to transfer.  I would also be willing to transfer additional points from 2012 use year to reach the 350+ mark that you are looking for.  I don't know if this will work.
> 
> Let me know.





Thank you but the points must be in the same use year.

David


----------



## CindyR

I have 250 pts available for AKV with a use year of December.  If you are interested let me know.  It's less than your post mentioned but I have them if you are interested!  Have a magical day!!!!!


----------



## Daddio

CindyR said:


> I have 250 pts available for AKV with a use year of December.  If you are interested let me know.  It's less than your post mentioned but I have them if you are interested!  Have a magical day!!!!!



Thanks Cindy, but I need to keep it at 350+ due to the single transfer rule imposed by DVC. I would be happy to assist you with the rental of your points if you are interested. AKV is a HOT resort and we are always running short on points.

David


----------



## Tinkermom

Hi David I have 238 points must be used by 9-30-2011 only 49 of them were previously banked.  What rate are you paying?


----------



## Daddio

Tinkermom said:


> Hi David I have 238 points must be used by 9-30-2011 only 49 of them were previously banked.  What rate are you paying?



You might want to take a minute to access my Intermediary area for members. You can request access here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

David


----------



## lordog

I have 120 SSR points for rent or transfer at $11 per point. October 2011 use year.


----------



## Daddio

lordog said:


> I have 120 SSR points for rent or transfer at $11 per point. October 2011 use year.



Thanks but I am not needing SSR points transferred at this time.

David


----------



## Cherylzw

Edited as I did not notice you wanted a minimum of 350 per Resort.  

Apologies.


----------



## bdbonner

I have Boardwalk - 98 points that were transferred in and will expire in Dec. 2011; also 200 that will expire in Dec. 2011 from this use year.  Can you use any of these?  If not, do you have any suggestions?

Barbara


----------



## Daddio

bdbonner said:


> I have Boardwalk - 98 points that were transferred in and will expire in Dec. 2011; also 200 that will expire in Dec. 2011 from this use year.  Can you use any of these?  If not, do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Barbara



Hi Barbara,

I would need points that have a much longer shelf life. I do have a rental program that suggests methods for quick sale of points that will expire within the next 5 months.

You might want to take a minute to access my Intermediary area for members. You can request access here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

David


----------



## jjgraff30

Hello,

I am interested in acquiring a point transfer of 48 points for a trip that I will be taking in October of this year (2011).  Any resort home will be fine.  Please send over offers with amount of points and total dollar amount.

Thanks,
Jerry(jjgraff30)


----------



## Tinkermom

HI 

unfortunately my points need to be used by October 1, 2011.  Sorry.

Mary Lou aka Tinkermom


----------



## minickmd

I have 330 AK points from 02/2011-01/2012 that are available (I know it is not quite 350 but didn't know if it would appeal to you).  They are not banked or borrowed yet.


----------



## Daddio

minickmd said:


> I have 330 AK points from 02/2011-01/2012 that are available (I know it is not quite 350 but didn't know if it would appeal to you).  They are not banked or borrowed yet.



Because of the single transfer per year rule imposed by DVC, I really am looking for much more than the 350 minimum I posted. I do however, have guests waiting for reservations for AKV so these points could be rented for you if you are interested.

David


----------



## jtink60

I would like info on  a point transfer for the the BWV for June of 2012. We need 15 pts. Thanks


----------



## jtink60

Do you still have points available for transfer? Thanks


----------



## Daddio

jtink60 said:


> I would like info on  a point transfer for the the BWV for June of 2012. We need 15 pts. Thanks





jtink60 said:


> Do you still have points available for transfer? Thanks



Sorry, I don't transfer out points.

David


----------



## SAtella

Hi,
I have 210 points for Wilderness Villas, use yr Dec 2011 and
100 points for Bay Lake Villas, use yr Dec 2011. Please let me know if you're interested. Thanks, Shelly


----------



## Daddio

SAtella said:


> Hi,
> I have 210 points for Wilderness Villas, use yr Dec 2011 and
> 100 points for Bay Lake Villas, use yr Dec 2011. Please let me know if you're interested. Thanks, Shelly



Thanks Shelly, but I need a minimum of 350 per resort, due to the single transfer rule at DVC. I would be happy to rent them on your behalf, if you are interested.

David


----------



## icemom810

I have 620 points that expire the end of this month.  I have another 620 I will be receiving Sept 1st.  Please contact me.


----------



## Daddio

icemom810 said:


> I have 620 points that expire the end of this month.  I have another 620 I will be receiving Sept 1st.  Please contact me.



There is not much I can do with the points that expire this month. If they are not previously banked or borrowed, you should call Member Services and ask for a one time exception to the banking rule and have them banked.

What resort do you own at?

David


----------



## icemom810

The points are at Boardwalk.  Can you use them if they are banked?  Can you use next years?

Regards,

Susan


----------



## Daddio

icemom810 said:


> The points are at Boardwalk.  Can you use them if they are banked?  Can you use next years?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Susan



You can't transfer banked points but I can certainly rent them on your behalf. I have high demand for Boardwalk.

David


----------



## icemom810

I will have 620 new points on 9/1/11 for the 2011 use year.  
DVC will not let me bank the 910 I have that expire the end of this month.  I tried to put a post on here but since I haven't done a non-trade post for 6 months, I can't.  So I will be loosing them.
Let me know what you need for the 620 points.  They are all BDW.


----------



## Daddio

icemom810 said:


> I will have 620 new points on 9/1/11 for the 2011 use year.
> DVC will not let me bank the 910 I have that expire the end of this month.  I tried to put a post on here but since I haven't done a non-trade post for 6 months, I can't.  So I will be loosing them.
> Let me know what you need for the 620 points.  They are all BDW.



You can contact me direct at david AT dvcrequest.com regarding the 620 points. I can either rent them on your behalf or negotiate a one shot transfer.

David


----------



## ReneeandLori1226

Hi David-

I have around 400 points that can be transferred- they are for AKV with a December 2011 use year.  Please let us know if you are still looking for points and what the rate is for the transfer.

Thanks,

Renee


----------



## Daddio

ReneeandLori1226 said:


> Hi David-
> 
> I have around 400 points that can be transferred- they are for AKV with a December 2011 use year.  Please let us know if you are still looking for points and what the rate is for the transfer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Renee



Hi Renee,

I'll respond to your e-mail.

David


----------



## RainyD

I have 71 banked points for BCV, which need to be used by 3/29/12.   We are not planning to travel by this timeframe......   what can I do with these points.   I hate to lose them, but that seems to be what is going to happen.  Why can't banked points be used.   I am new at this and need some education.   Thanks for your help.


----------



## Daddio

RainyD said:


> I have 71 banked points for BCV, which need to be used by 3/29/12.   We are not planning to travel by this timeframe......   what can I do with these points.   I hate to lose them, but that seems to be what is going to happen.  Why can't banked points be used.   I am new at this and need some education.   Thanks for your help.



You can have me rent your points for you as long as you place a minimum of 95 with me. Full details on my rental program can be had by completing this request form:
http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

David


----------



## jimechsbu99

I have 150


----------



## Daddio

jimechsbu99 said:


> I have 150



Thanks but due to the single transfer per year, I need a minimum of 350+.

I can certainly rent them for you on your behalf.

David


----------



## Ratpack

I have 104 points at AKV with a March 2012 use year, what are the details of renting these out through you?


----------



## Daddio

Ratpack said:


> I have 104 points at AKV with a March 2012 use year, what are the details of renting these out through you?



AKV is a HOT resort right now. You can get the information you seek with this link:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

I hope we can work together.

David


----------



## BrianBWV

David,

I'm interested in transferring, but not renting, my 369 Dec. 20011 use year points. The 369 is comprised of 252 BWV and 117 BCV.

If you can do transfers, I'd like to hear from you!


----------



## Daddio

BrianBWV said:


> David,
> 
> I'm interested in transferring, but not renting, my 369 Dec. 20011 use year points. The 369 is comprised of 252 BWV and 117 BCV.
> 
> If you can do transfers, I'd like to hear from you!



Hi Brian,

I can do transfers but must limit them to a minimum of 350 points per resort, due to the single transfer per year rule.

David


----------



## stevej0961

I have a 6 day 5 night confirmed reservation at villas at wilderness lodge for 11/20-11/25
2011 in a studio,  friends decided not to go at the last minute.  Can you use these points?  It's a 2011 December use year, 79 points.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Daddio

stevej0961 said:


> I have a 6 day 5 night confirmed reservation at villas at wilderness lodge for 11/20-11/25
> 2011 in a studio,  friends decided not to go at the last minute.  Can you use these points?  It's a 2011 December use year, 79 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,

Thanks for taking the time to contact me. I do not have a process in place to rent existing reservations, so I'll have to pass.

David


----------



## Clemson Fan

Do you not take transfers for large amounts of VGC, OKW or SSR points?


----------



## Daddio

Clemson Fan said:


> Do you not take transfers for large amounts of VGC, OKW or SSR points?



Not at the moment. I have a good inventory of those points.

David


----------



## Mulan19

Hi David- I have 238 AKL points use year 2011 and 360 points use year 2012 I am looking to move. Let me know if you are interested. My email is Tunanocut@aol.com. My name is Jeff.


----------



## Daddio

Mulan19 said:


> Hi David- I have 238 AKL points use year 2011 and 360 points use year 2012 I am looking to move. Let me know if you are interested. My email is Tunanocut@aol.com. My name is Jeff.



Hi Jeff,

Not enough points to do a transfer, due to the new transfer rules, but I can certainly get them rented for you if you are interested.

David


----------



## kcount

Hello,  I am not currently a DVC member and looking to rent points for Animal Kingdom for next year.  Is there anybody that is interested in renting their points to me?  Thanks.


----------



## Daddio

That's what I do.

David


----------



## DisOwl

I am looking for a transfer of 278 BCV points for a 2BR in October 2012.  Can you help me with this?  Thanks!


----------



## Daddio

DisOwl said:


> I am looking for a transfer of 278 BCV points for a 2BR in October 2012.  Can you help me with this?  Thanks!



Sorry, I don't transfer out points but can assist you with a rental.

David


----------



## DisOwl

I am sending you a pm regarding rentals.  Thanks.


----------



## DisOwl

David, can you please respond to my pm?  Thanks.


----------



## Daddio

DisOwl said:


> David, can you please respond to my pm?  Thanks.



There are no PM's from you in my IN box.You can try again, or send me an e-mail or telephone me toll free.

David


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi,
We have 350 BWV (Sept. use year) points we'd like to transfer. We did business last year also. Wondering what your going rate is. 
My email address is tjsmith12@comcast.net 
Look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Daddio

jennybobenny said:


> Hi,
> We have 350 BWV (Sept. use year) points we'd like to transfer. We did business last year also. Wondering what your going rate is.
> My email address is tjsmith12@comcast.net
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> Thanks,
> Jen



Hi Jen,

I sent you an e-mail.

David


----------



## wdickerson

I have 160 AKV points and 131 SSR points available.  Both are Oct. 2011 UY.


----------



## Daddio

wdickerson said:


> I have 160 AKV points and 131 SSR points available.  Both are Oct. 2011 UY.



Thanks but due to the single transfer per year, I need a minimum of 350+.

I can certainly rent them for you on your behalf.

David


----------



## Poohasaurus

I have 250 BCV for February 2012 that I am going to get rid of. Would you be interested?


----------



## Daddio

Poohasaurus said:


> I have 250 BCV for February 2012 that I am going to get rid of. Would you be interested?



Thanks but due to the single transfer per year, I need a minimum of 350+.

I can certainly rent them for you on your behalf.

David


----------



## BrdWlkBride2005

can you email me please? I have questions about renting out my points.  Need details.  Thanks

looplan2@gmail.com


----------



## Daddio

BrdWlkBride2005 said:


> can you email me please? I have questions about renting out my points.  Need details.  Thanks
> 
> looplan2@gmail.com



I've sent you an e-mail but you can also get full details on my rental program by completing this request form:
http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

We are also available by telephone, toll free at 800-610-5791.

WE NEED POINTS. This is our busiest time of the year and we will suffer from point shortages without your assistance.

David


----------



## jlechner

I have 210 points at OKW Aug 2011 use year I am thinking of banking if I can't transfer them.  Are you interested at $10/pt?


----------



## Daddio

jlechner said:


> I have 210 points at OKW Aug 2011 use year I am thinking of banking if I can't transfer them.  Are you interested at $10/pt?



Thank you but I am not interested in OKW point transfers at this time. I would be happy to assist you with renting them if you are interested.

David


----------



## wturpen

Poohasaurus said:


> I have 250 BCV for February 2012 that I am going to get rid of. Would you be interested?



I am interested in a your transfer, are the points still available?


----------



## Daddio

wturpen said:


> I am interested in a your transfer, are the points still available?



No.


----------



## jmkfamily

Hi David,

I have a total of 114 points that are for the October 2011 use year.
it may not be as high as the points you need, but I was checking. We are unable to use them and wanted it to go to good use.

please let me know if you are interested Vero Beach.


----------



## mpusateri

I do not meet your minimum requirement of 350 points as I only have 220 points.   I see you offer to rent them for me.  what price do you buy them for if you rent them for me and what is my involvment in the process.  I have a few other friends with points as well that might be interested.   If one of my friends has over 350 points, what price would you pay for that transfer as I assume that is different.   thanks


----------



## Daddio

jmkfamily said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I have a total of 114 points that are for the October 2011 use year.
> it may not be as high as the points you need, but I was checking. We are unable to use them and wanted it to go to good use.
> 
> please let me know if you are interested Vero Beach.





mpusateri said:


> I do not meet your minimum requirement of 350 points as I only have 220 points.   I see you offer to rent them for me.  what price do you buy them for if you rent them for me and what is my involvment in the process.  I have a few other friends with points as well that might be interested.   If one of my friends has over 350 points, what price would you pay for that transfer as I assume that is different.   thanks



I can use all of the points I can get my hands on. You can get full details on my rental program by completing this request form:
http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

We are also available by telephone, toll free at 800-610-5791.

WE NEED POINTS. This is our busiest time of the year and we may suffer from point shortages without your assistance.

David


----------



## DisneyDreamers2007

We sent in the deposit last night and just wanted to see if you were going to be able to check on or secure the BLT reservation today? Thank You


----------



## Daddio

DisneyDreamers2007 said:


> We sent in the deposit last night and just wanted to see if you were going to be able to check on or secure the BLT reservation today? Thank You



I am sure you have received communications from us. I am unable to match your user name her with the requests we have received.

David


----------



## YankeePrincess

Hello, 

I have 80 points for BLT for the use year of February 2013. Is this something you can use?


----------



## Daddio

YankeePrincess said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 80 points for BLT for the use year of February 2013. Is this something you can use?



Sorry but I need a minimum of 350 points per transfer due to the DVC rule of 1 transfer per year.

David


----------



## MrsH42608

NEVERMIND- newbie/rookie mistake!


----------



## Daddio

MrsH42608 said:


> NEVERMIND- newbie/rookie mistake!



Okee Dokee


----------



## kbetton

I have a reseRvation . 
Need to rent out . Can you help??


----------



## Daddio

kbetton said:


> I have a reseRvation .
> Need to rent out . Can you help??




I don't handle existing reservations but if you can cancel the reservation without placing your points in jeopardy, then we can rent them for you.


----------



## Melani

YankeePrincess said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 80 points for BLT for the use year of February 2013. Is this something you can use?



I need 65  BLT pts for a Feb 8-17, 2013 ressie  I want to make at the 11 month mark, but I"m short pts.
Would love to work out s transfer..


----------



## Daddio

Melani said:


> I need 65  BLT pts for a Feb 8-17, 2013 ressie  I want to make at the 11 month mark, but I"m short pts.
> Would love to work out s transfer..



Hi Melani. Sorry but I can't transfer points.

David


----------



## jimtwaud

I have total 413 pts I would consider transfering. 203 is from Feb '11 use year, balance Feb '12. Home resort is Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Daddio

jimtwaud said:


> I have total 413 pts I would consider transfering. 203 is from Feb '11 use year, balance Feb '12. Home resort is Wilderness Lodge.



Hi Jim,

Banked points can not be transferred. I can certainly rent them for you.

~ David


----------



## jimtwaud

Why can't banked points be transfered, they we're banked to be used in 2012 year (good to feb '13)


----------



## Daddio

jimtwaud said:


> Why can't banked points be transfered, they we're banked to be used in 2012 year (good to feb '13)



Disney Vacation Club does not allow banked or borrowed points to be transferred. Their rule, not mine.


----------



## Kiann3

David
I have 130 pts we borrowed from 2012 now must use by Aug 31at 2012, we had to cancel this vacation and so now have pts that will expire if not used.  However I want these 130 pts for a trip in Oct 2012 can you help?  Do you have people who will swap or trade?


----------



## Daddio

Kiann3 said:


> David
> I have 130 pts we borrowed from 2012 now must use by Aug 31at 2012, we had to cancel this vacation and so now have pts that will expire if not used.  However I want these 130 pts for a trip in Oct 2012 can you help?  Do you have people who will swap or trade?



We have a program that can get your points rented and we also have a program that will rent you points but there is no program for swaps or trades.

~ David


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Do you ever take a transfer for Saratoga Springs points?  I have 150 coming available Sept that you can use through August 2013.Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## Daddio

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Do you ever take a transfer for Saratoga Springs points?  I have 150 coming available Sept that you can use through August 2013.Thanks, Phyllis



Hi Phyllis,

I don't take transfers of Saratoga Springs but I can certainly get them rented our for you if you are interested.

~ David


----------



## cfrank915

Trying to figure out how to post the required 10 times so that I can contact renters.


----------



## Daddio

Your posts won't be read in this thread. You should start Here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2647748

~ David


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hey David-

We're using our own points for our marathon trip. We're wanting to secure a BLT for December/January prior to that for our anniversary.  Is that something you can do? Do I just go thru your website and pay the money for you to check availability? I know you won't transfer points to us.

Thanks.


----------



## T Swift

I do not understand how to communicate with you on this board.  Where do I write my request?  I read the moderator page and didn't find it there either. Sorry.


----------



## Daddio

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hey David-
> 
> We're using our own points for our marathon trip. We're wanting to secure a BLT for December/January prior to that for our anniversary.  Is that something you can do? Do I just go thru your website and pay the money for you to check availability? I know you won't transfer points to us.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, you can secure the room through the web site.

~ David



T Swift said:


> I do not understand how to communicate with you on this board.  Where do I write my request?  I read the moderator page and didn't find it there either. Sorry.



You can make your request here:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm

~ David


----------



## YesIamaPirate14

I have points from BWV available for use prior to August of this year.  These are not borrowed or banked points.  If you are interested, I'd love to sell them to you.

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## Daddio

YesIamaPirate14 said:


> I have points from BWV available for use prior to August of this year.  These are not borrowed or banked points.  If you are interested, I'd love to sell them to you.
> 
> Thanks!
> Pete



Hi Pete,

There may be some issues if they are only good for arrivals within the next two months. Here is a link where you can get more information on my rental process:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/

~ David


----------



## halekai64

I have 160 June 2012 SSR points, 160 June 2013 SSR points and 45 2011 banked points. 
(so this would allow 320 points for transfer and you get the 11 month window)

The original post for transfer does not list SSR. Are you interested in these 320 SSR points for transfer? 

I realize you would only rent the 45 2011 points (which expire in May 2013).

thanks!
halekai64


----------



## Daddio

halekai64 said:


> I have 160 June 2012 SSR points, 160 June 2013 SSR points and 45 2011 banked points.
> (so this would allow 320 points for transfer and you get the 11 month window)
> 
> The original post for transfer does not list SSR. Are you interested in these 320 SSR points for transfer?
> 
> I realize you would only rent the 45 2011 points (which expire in May 2013).
> 
> thanks!
> halekai64



I could certainly rent your points on your behalf but would not be interested in a transfer at this time.

David


----------



## masswdwfan

I have 130 BLT points UY (Feb 2012).


----------



## DVCCaroline

masswdwfan said:


> I have 130 BLT points UY (Feb 2012).



We would be happy to help you rent your points, just fill out the form on our website it will give you all of the information you will need.


----------



## Tedny

We need about 103 points beginning Feb 16 2013.  Probably staying  at wildnerness lodge or beach club.  Prefer a transfer if all possible.  Our home base is Saratoga Springs.


----------



## DVCCaroline

Tedny said:


> We need about 103 points beginning Feb 16 2013.  Probably staying  at wildnerness lodge or beach club.  Prefer a transfer if all possible.  Our home base is Saratoga Springs.



Unfortunately we do not handle point transfers.  If you are interested in renting the necessary points just go to our easy to use website and submit a reservation form.

Here is the link:http://www.dvcrequest.com/reservation_form.htm

Thanks,


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

Need points transfer for April 2013 cruise.


----------



## DVC Kelly

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Need points transfer for April 2013 cruise.



Unfortunately we dont handle points for cruises at this time.  Sorry we arent able to assist you with this request. 
~ Kelly


----------



## melissac

Are you still asking for transfer points.  I have 350 SSR Oct 2013 points I would be interested in transferring


----------



## DVCCaroline

melissac said:


> Are you still asking for transfer points.  I have 350 SSR Oct 2013 points I would be interested in transferring




We would love to help you rent these points,

Here is the link to our easy to fill out Associate Application:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm

Thanks


----------



## melissac

DVCCaroline said:


> We would love to help you rent these points,
> 
> Here is the link to our easy to fill out Associate Application:
> 
> http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm
> 
> Thanks



HOw long does it take to get a response once form filled out?  Thanks for Help


----------



## Daddio

melissac said:


> HOw long does it take to get a response once form filled out?  Thanks for Help



Usually the same day.

~ David


----------



## soccermother

I have 333 current VWL points available to transfer, October use year, and could borrow from next year to make your 350 minimum. Interested?


----------



## DVC Kelly

soccermother said:


> I have 333 current VWL points available to transfer, October use year, and could borrow from next year to make your 350 minimum. Interested?



We would be happy to help assist you in renting out your VWL points however at this time we do not handle point transfers.  

Here is the link to the members section of our website which describes our process.
http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/ 

If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them for you, just send me a message or give me a call 800 610-5791.

~Kelly


----------



## SPBendersky

I have 275 pts avail for BCV.


----------



## Daddio

SPBendersky said:


> I have 275 pts avail for BCV.



I'd love to take your points but because I can only accept 1 transfer in per year,  I need 350 or more points. I could certainly assist you with the rental of your points though. They'd probably be gone in a day or two.

~ David


----------



## DougEMG

I like your christmas avatar


----------



## Daddio

DougEMG said:


> I like your christmas avatar



Thanks Doug.

~ David


----------



## keithandmary

Looking for 3 studios @bwv for w/c 10/20/13.  Can u provide?  What are ur rates?  How soon can u reserve?


----------



## DVC Ryan

keithandmary said:


> Looking for 3 studios @bwv for w/c 10/20/13.  Can u provide?  What are ur rates?  How soon can u reserve?



Hi KeithandMary!

We can certainly try to secure the 3 Studios you are inquiring about. We charge $13.00 per point and you can reserve as early as today! The booking window is open for your October trip.

We would need 3 separate forms submitted (1 for each Studio) because DVC views each room as its own separate reservation. The forms can be submitted from our website under the Reservation Form link.

In the comments section of each form, please remark that you are travelling with each other and would like all rooms to be booked together. We are well versed in booking multiple rooms for families! 

If you have any further questions, you can contact us via e-mail or call (800)610-5791.

~Ryan


----------



## tgropp

I am short 40 points for my visit @ VWL next Christmas. Can you sell/transfer to my account. I know that I could get 1 night through you and link them but I have NEVER had any luck with Disney as they somehow manage to screw it up. Thanks!


----------



## DVC MaryEllen

tgropp said:


> I am short 40 points for my visit @ VWL next Christmas. Can you sell/transfer to my account. I know that I could get 1 night through you and link them but I have NEVER had any luck with Disney as they somehow manage to screw it up. Thanks!



Sorry, we do not do transfers of points and our agreements with our Members start at the 44 points. I hope that we will be able to work together in the future


----------



## Whilykit

Hi! I am looking for extra points for our trip next Christmas.  We need about 100 to make the trip work in a 2BR.  Do you have any available?


----------



## Daddio

Whilykit said:


> Hi! I am looking for extra points for our trip next Christmas.  We need about 100 to make the trip work in a 2BR.  Do you have any available?



I can make a reservation for you for the number of nights that you are short but I can not transfer points to you.

~ David


----------



## Whilykit

I have no idea how to Private message you (I am a dork) Can you please message me so I can respond?


----------



## Daddio

Whilykit said:


> I have no idea how to Private message you (I am a dork) Can you please message me so I can respond?



Why not send an e-mail to team@dvcrequest.com We will probably respond quicker as I don't get on the boards as often as we respond to e-mail.

~ David


----------



## Disneyhappy

I am looking for approx. 100-125 BCV points for transfer for a November trip. Lots of family members want to join us this trip and I am short points.  Please PM or email me at zwaanie@aol.com.
Thanks!

(I hope I posted this correctly.)


----------



## Daddio

Disneyhappy said:


> I am looking for approx. 100-125 BCV points for transfer for a November trip. Lots of family members want to join us this trip and I am short points.  Please PM or email me at zwaanie@aol.com.
> Thanks!
> 
> (I hope I posted this correctly.)



Posted correctly but I don't transfer points out, only in. DVC has a single transfer per year rule which prevents me from transferring out.

Sorry,

~ David


----------



## blumekids33

SPBendersky said:


> I have 275 pts avail for BCV.



looking to rent june 24-28
2 adults 3 children - infant,4 and 6
rates?


----------



## Daddio

blumekids33 said:


> looking to rent june 24-28
> 2 adults 3 children - infant,4 and 6
> rates?



I can certainly help you with that. Here is a link to my very easy rental process: http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm

We are open today and ready to reserve your accommodation for you.

~ David


----------



## Weluvnik

Hi - we would like to book a 1BR at BLT 11/23-11/30.  If you can help us, please let me know.  My email is pgray794 @ gmail.com

Thanks!  

Penny


----------



## Weluvnik

^there are no spaces in my email address... I couldn't post a link due to being new here


----------



## SPBendersky

David,

What are you offering for points BCV?

Regards,
Scot


----------



## Daddio

Weluvnik said:


> Hi - we would like to book a 1BR at BLT 11/23-11/30.  If you can help us, please let me know.  My email is pgray794 @ gmail.com
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Penny



Hi Penny.

I can certainly help you with that. Here is a link to my very easy rental process: http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm


~ David



SPBendersky said:


> David,
> 
> What are you offering for points BCV?
> 
> Regards,
> Scot



Hi Scot,

We offer $11.00 per point if rented through us, less if it is a one time transfer with immediate cash payment. How many points do you have and what is your use year?

~ David


----------



## rochefamily

Looking for points for the 28th of November. (thanksgiving)  Ideally I would like BLT.  I am staying there on friday and saturday and have decided to come in early.  If NO availability I will take what is open.  I would prefer studio.  (family of 2 adults and 2 children)  I can do a one bedroom if need be.
pm: golf at chamberworks   .com


----------



## DVC Ryan

rochefamily said:


> Looking for points for the 28th of November. (thanksgiving)  Ideally I would like BLT.  I am staying there on friday and saturday and have decided to come in early.  If NO availability I will take what is open.  I would prefer studio.  (family of 2 adults and 2 children)  I can do a one bedroom if need be.
> pm: golf at chamberworks   .com



Thanks for contacting us!

We would need to go through our process of having a reservation form filled out in order to proceed with any accommodations. You can view more about our process here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm 

But of course if you prefer, please give us a call and we can answer your questions over the phone regarding your inquiry.

We can be reached at 1(800)610-5791 from 9am-5:30pm EST.

Have a great day!

~Ryan


----------



## CrusinLattas

I have 250 BLT points I need to use by the end of the year and another 250 I may be banking - so 500 points I am willing to rent if it is cost effective.  We have DCL trips planned over the next two years and I don't use points for those - we are staying one week at DL this year, but it looks like the villas are not available - we are wait listed, but I think I would rather just have the cash to use on my cruise.  I have not rented my points before but it seems like the logical route to go this year.  Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Daddio

CrusinLattas said:


> I have 250 BLT points I need to use by the end of the year and another 250 I may be banking - so 500 points I am willing to rent if it is cost effective.  We have DCL trips planned over the next two years and I don't use points for those - we are staying one week at DL this year, but it looks like the villas are not available - we are wait listed, but I think I would rather just have the cash to use on my cruise.  I have not rented my points before but it seems like the logical route to go this year.  Contact me if you are interested.



We can certainly use those points. Here is a link to my program: http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/

~ David


----------



## Melani

Looking for 186 BWV points they do NOT expire before June '14


----------



## DVC Ryan

Melani said:


> Looking for 186 BWV points they do NOT expire before June '14



Hi Melani,

We can certainly help you with your stay. Here is a link to our easy rental process: http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm

Or you can call us at (800)610-5791 to discuss further details about your request.

Have a great day,

~Ryan


----------



## shortypots

I PM'ed Dave, but not sure how often he checks. I have 282 pts at AKV June 2013 use yr I am looking to transfer. I know he typically looks for 350 or more, but figured I would ask. I would even be willing to transfer the 300 for 2014 as well. Thanks!


----------



## chateau

Hello! I went on your site to check out the point chart for VGF. Once open, the chart is correct, but the tab that is open says Disney's Boardwalk Villas for some reason. I hope you follow what I mean. When I looked at all my opened tabs, the name on the VGF chart is mislabeled on that tab.  (for dramatic effect)


----------



## DVC Ryan

shortypots said:


> I PM'ed Dave, but not sure how often he checks. I have 282 pts at AKV June 2013 use yr I am looking to transfer. I know he typically looks for 350 or more, but figured I would ask. I would even be willing to transfer the 300 for 2014 as well. Thanks!



Hi Shortypots,

Currently David is away but I will be sure to send him an e-mail mentioning your PM.

I'm sure he'll be in contact with you if he has the ability to follow up 

Have a great day!

~Ryan


----------



## DVC Ryan

chateau said:


> Hello! I went on your site to check out the point chart for VGF. Once open, the chart is correct, but the tab that is open says Disney's Boardwalk Villas for some reason. I hope you follow what I mean. When I looked at all my opened tabs, the name on the VGF chart is mislabeled on that tab.  (for dramatic effect)



Hi Chateau,

Thanks for bringing that to our attention - it took me a moment but I found that label you were mentioning 

I'll bring it up with our tech department and have that corrected.

Thanks again and have a great day!

~Ryan


----------



## imtwd

Looking for a transfer of 150-200 BWV let me know cost and UY.  Thanks.


----------



## DVCAngela

imtwd said:


> Looking for a transfer of 150-200 BWV let me know cost and UY.  Thanks.



Hi Imtwd,

Thanks for contacting us!

Unfortunately, we are not in the business of transferring points. 

If you need additional points to help secure a reservation in addition to your points, we may be able to assist you with this request. You can submit a reservation form here: http://dvcrequest.com/reservation_form.htm !

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call at 1-800-610-5791 (7 days a week, 9:00am-5:30pm EST).

Hope you have a great day!

~Ange


----------



## CrusinLattas

I just wanted to say thank you for helping me rent my points!  It was quick and easy and your team was very professional!  I will do this again if I end up with more points than time and money!  Thank you again!


----------



## DVC Kelly

CrusinLattas said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for helping me rent my points!  It was quick and easy and your team was very professional!  I will do this again if I end up with more points than time and money!  Thank you again!



It is always nice to hear that our member's are happy with the process.  Thank you for choosing us to handle renting your points 

~Kelly


----------



## Tabbiredd

I just posted that I have 44 points BLT expiring 5/14... if interested please get in touch.


----------



## DVCAdrienne

Tabbiredd said:


> I just posted that I have 44 points BLT expiring 5/14... if interested please get in touch.



Hello, we would be able to assist in the rental of your point. 

If you are interested in renting out your points, you may submit an associate request at: http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm 

We look forward to working with you.

~Adrienne


----------



## BOBBYJNYGIANTSFAN

I have 300 boardwalk points avail aug 2013. That means now! Need 13 per point.


----------



## DVCAngela

BOBBYJNYGIANTSFAN said:


> I have 300 boardwalk points avail aug 2013. That means now! Need 13 per point.



Hi Bobbyjnygiantsfan!

Thanks for contacting us! 

David pays his Members a set $11.00 per point.

Thanks,

~Ange


----------



## fjshemer91

I have 145 BLT points due to expire soon.  But I would consider selling additional points... maybe.


----------



## DVC Kelly

fjshemer91 said:


> I have 145 BLT points due to expire soon.  But I would consider selling additional points... maybe.



Hello,

The first step in our process would be to submit an associate agreement located here;
http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm

If you have any questions please send us another message or give us a call.

Thanks

~Kelly


----------



## Cmbar

Hello David,

This is the first time I am  considering your service.  I do not know if the points I Have are beneficial to you for a transfer.

I have 169 BLT points that expire at the end of March 14. What would you recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## DVC Kelly

Cmbar said:


> Hello David,
> 
> This is the first time I am  considering your service.  I do not know if the points I Have are beneficial to you for a transfer.
> 
> I have 169 BLT points that expire at the end of March 14. What would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you!



Hello,

Rather than transferring your 169 points I would recommend renting them out to a guest. 

We are paying our members $11 per point and would be more than happy to work to rent these points our for you.

Here is the link to the associate application which is the first step to renting out those points
http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm 

If you have any additional questions please send me another message or give me a call 800-610-5791.

Thanks.

~Kelly


----------



## IssaJoumah

Hello,

I have 466 points to be used before 31/jan/2014 at any of Disney collection , any recommendation please ?

Thanks,
Issa


----------



## DVC Ryan

IssaJoumah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 466 points to be used before 31/jan/2014 at any of Disney collection , any recommendation please ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Issa



Hi Issa,

As we specify in the Vacation Club points only to set up accommodations, we do not have any recommendations for sites to handle your Disney Collection points. 

Maybe someone following along in this thread will make a reference if they know 

~Ryan


----------



## boardwalkfun57

I have 140 points I would like to transfer.


----------



## DVCAngela

boardwalkfun57 said:


> I have 140 points I would like to transfer.



Hi Boardwalkfun57!

Thanks for contacting us! 

If you are interested in renting out points with our service, please visit our Associate page (http://dvcrequest.com/associate/) and fill out the Associate Form (http://dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm) so that we can assist you with renting out the 140 points.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us at team@dvcrequest.com or give us a call at 1-800-610-5791!

Thanks so much and we look forward to working with you! 

~Ange


----------



## skippelm

Hi David,

Would you be able to rent out my 47 points?

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## DVC Kelly

skippelm said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Would you be able to rent out my 47 points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sara



Hello Sara,

Yes we would.  To start the process please complete the associate application located here  

http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.htm

Thanks.

~DVCKelly


----------



## angiestone

Would there be any way that I could get a 50 pt transfer???

Thanks


----------



## DVC Kelly

angiestone said:


> Would there be any way that I could get a 50 pt transfer???
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for contacting us!

Unfortunately, we are not in the business of transferring points. 

If you need additional points to help secure a reservation we may be able to assist you with this request where you could book the majority of your stay with your points and then we can use one of our member's to secure the remaining nights. 

To start the process please submit a request form : http://dvcrequest.com/reservation_form.htm !

If you have any questions give us a call at 1-800-610-5791

Thanks

~DVC Kelly


----------



## dickason25

Hello,

I am looking for a BWV studio for 10/17 & 10/18/14 - please let me know if there is availablity and the cost for points

thanks!


----------



## fitmissy

How about points for Saratoga Springs?


----------



## DVC Kelly

fitmissy said:


> How about points for Saratoga Springs?



Hello,

We don't have a distinction on what a member receives for his/her points based on their resort but rather we pay our member's the same price for their points no matter which DVC property is their home resort.

If you have any additional questions please send us another message or give us a call.


Thanks

~DVC Kelly


----------



## DVC Kelly

dickason25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a BWV studio for 10/17 & 10/18/14 - please let me know if there is availablity and the cost for points
> 
> thanks!



Hello,

$14 per point is all we charge.  

In order to help secure your stay as quickly as possible we use use a bit of a different process then messaging back and forth about availability. 

Here is the link to our rental process which gives step by step description on  how we can work to secure your stay for you;
http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm 


If you have any additional questions please send us another message or give us a call 800-610-5791.

Thanks.

~DVC Kelly


----------



## RealestateMommy

Hi!  I am looking for a 41 point transfer to complete a January reservation.  

Thanks!


----------



## 23Goofy

I have 200 BCV points, and 200 SS points, I looking to rent them. I used to rent on the board few years ago. See there is changes and your post intrigue me. 
Love to chat, use year is 2015 feb.


----------



## DVC Sommer

RealestateMommy said:


> Hi!  I am looking for a 41 point transfer to complete a January reservation.
> 
> Thanks!



Hello 

Thanks for your interest in our services! Regrettably, we do not deal with the transfer of points. 

However, you could submit a reservation request form found at the following link: 

http://www.dvcrequest.com/reservation_form.htm

From there, we would be more than happy to accommodate your request (pending availability) to secure a reservation for the additional nights you are looking to stay. 

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call 1 (800) 610-5791. 

~ DVC Sommer


----------



## DVC Sommer

23Goofy said:


> I have 200 BCV points, and 200 SS points, I looking to rent them. I used to rent on the board few years ago. See there is changes and your post intrigue me.
> Love to chat, use year is 2015 feb.



Good Morning 

We would be happy to assist in the rental of your points! For more information about our process, please feel free to visit the following link from the Members section of our website: 

https://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/index.asp

Once you have reviewed the process and if you are interested in getting started with listing your available points for rent, please fill out an Intermediary Agreement found at the link below: 

https://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.asp

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call 1 (800) 610-5791.

We look forward to the possibility of working with you 

~ DVC Sommer


----------



## jenniferhornsby

I have 114pts. for use before February.  BLT is our home resort.  Let me know if this would be of use to you.


----------



## DVC Sommer

jenniferhornsby said:


> I have 114pts. for use before February.  BLT is our home resort.  Let me know if this would be of use to you.



Hello 

We would be happy to assist in the rental of your 114 points. 

For more information about our process, please visit the following link:

https://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/index.asp

To get the process started, please fill out an Associate agreement found at the link below: 

https://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/associate_request.asp

If you have any questions, please feel free to give us a call at 1-800-610-5791.

We look forward the possibility of working with you!

~ DVC Sommer


----------



## SherryC

Any chance you have a rental available Dec 18-23 in the MK or Epcot area?  4 adults and 2 kids.  I haven't done this before and don't really know how it works. 
Thank you!!


----------



## DVCGail

Thanks for contacting us.  Unfortunately, we do not have any rooms available that would accommodate your family for Dec 18-23, 2014.  We are able to book 11 months in advance so many of our guests submit their requests when the booking window opens.  Please keep us in mind for a future Disney trip.

DVC Gail


----------



## cmac609

Hi 

I just bought into dvc.  My contract has 49 points that were banked from 2013.  They need to be used by the end of May 2015.  

Are these able to be rented?

Thanks
Caroline


----------



## DVC Donna

cmac609 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought into dvc.  My contract has 49 points that were banked from 2013.  They need to be used by the end of May 2015.
> 
> Are these able to be rented?
> 
> Thanks
> Caroline



Thank you for considering our company and we would like an opportunity to work with you. Please visit our website and take a look at our members section.
http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp

As well our team would be please to speak with you if you would like to call us for additional support. We are here for you 7 days a week 9-5:30 est. at 1-800-610-5791


----------



## rjvose17

Looking to rent points for Feb 15th-19th in a studio, NO RESORT preference, and don't mind doing a split stay. 2 adults 2 kids. Would possibly consider a one bedroom if the price is right. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DVC Kelly

rjvose17 said:


> Looking to rent points for Feb 15th-19th in a studio, NO RESORT preference, and don't mind doing a split stay. 2 adults 2 kids. Would possibly consider a one bedroom if the price is right. Thanks in advance.



Hello,

We'd be happy to work with you.  To start the process please visit our Easy Rental Process which can be found here;
http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental-process.asp 

Thanks. 

~Kelly


----------



## popstar7867

I need 28 points in this use year for a transfer to my account.  Need a bigger room than what I originally booked and am tapped out of points.


----------



## DVC Iain

popstar7867 said:


> I need 28 points in this use year for a transfer to my account.  Need a bigger room than what I originally booked and am tapped out of points.




Hello, 

We are regrettably not able to engage in point transfers, however we may still be able to help you. Please feel free to send us a message or give a call at 800-610-5791


----------



## TheWho

Hello. My use year begins in Oct, 300 points at the BWV.  I just banked 
166 points. Not planning on using them next year. How many points can I sell you and how much? I'm ready soon.  Thanks for your reply


----------



## DVC Kelly

TheWho said:


> Hello. My use year begins in Oct, 300 points at the BWV.  I just banked
> 166 points. Not planning on using them next year. How many points can I sell you and how much? I'm ready soon.  Thanks for your reply



Hello Dave,

We have a 95 point minimum for renting points and we'd be happy to work with you to rent your BWV points.  

For Boardwalk reservations that are secured between the 7-11 month booking window, your points would be rented out at the premium price of $13.00 per point.  To start the process please submit an associate application; http://www.dvcrequest.com/member-signup.asp 


If you have any additional questions please give us a call at 800-610-5791.

We look forward to working with you.     


~Kelly
#dvcrentals


----------



## JLVermillion

I have 500 2016 BCV points , Use year Aug.


----------



## DVC Kristen

JLVermillion said:


> I have 500 2016 BCV points , Use year Aug.



Thanks so much for the posting!    If you are looking to list your vacation points within our company you would want to refer to this page: http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp  Once you have reviewed all terms you can proceed to sign up here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/member-signup.asp 

When we receive your associate form, we then send you back an agreement to review if all is approved.  Let us know if you have any questions in the process!

~Kristen
#dvcrentals


----------



## DizMagic

Looking for Aulani Trade so I can go ahead and book June 2016 anniversary trip.  I have VWL.  Would need 156 points.  How would I go about this?


----------



## DVC Kristen

DizMagic said:


> Looking for Aulani Trade so I can go ahead and book June 2016 anniversary trip.  I have VWL.  Would need 156 points.  How would I go about this?



Hello There,

Here at David's we do not work with a point transfer/purchase system.  We have DVC members sign up to rent their vacation points to guests looking to stay at Disney in a deluxe villa.  We work as the intermediary to match the members points to a guest request and that is how we secure reservations.  If you were looking to book at Aulani, we would require you to fill out a request form (like a guest would) on our website here: http://www.dvcrequest.com/reservation-form.asp Once the form is received, we then seek an Aulani member to book the reservation for you using his/her vacation points.  I hope this helps!  Let us know if you have further questions at any time 

~ Kristen
#dvcrentals


----------



## cseca

Hello,
Is there any demand for last minute reservations (before Dec 2015) at full price ($11.30)? I have some points that are available but was wondering if they're rentable through your service.
Thanks.


----------



## DVC Kelly

cseca said:


> Hello,
> Is there any demand for last minute reservations (before Dec 2015) at full price ($11.30)? I have some points that are available but was wondering if they're rentable through your service.
> Thanks.



Hello,

There is still quite a demand for guests that are looking to travel before the end of the 2015 and we'd be happy to try to rent out your points for you.

To start the process please submit an associate application which can be found here;http://www.dvcrequest.com/member-signup.asp 

If you have any additional questions please send us an message to team@dvcrequest.com or give us a call at 800-610-5791.

Thanks. 


~Kelly
#dvcrentals


----------



## minpin3

Hello - can you provide me more information regarding how the transfer works?  I am a DVC member with 150 points  @ Wilderness Lodge as our home resort.  These have a Sept 2015 use year, so are current.  
I have sold/booked for many others via this same forum but am considering just a one-time transfer to save myself the time/work.

Thank you!


----------



## DVCDarcie

minpin3 said:


> Hello - can you provide me more information regarding how the transfer works?  I am a DVC member with 150 points  @ Wilderness Lodge as our home resort.  These have a Sept 2015 use year, so are current.
> I have sold/booked for many others via this same forum but am considering just a one-time transfer to save myself the time/work.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you so much for your inquiry! Currently, we are not working with point transfers, although we would be happy to assist you with your point rental if you are interested! Please let us know if we can assist you further by giving our office a call: 1-800-610-5791 or emailing us at: team@dvcrequest.com
~Darcie
#dvcrentals


----------



## decklake

Hello,  We are taking a disney trip in October 2016.  I currently have (SS) 2015 - 229pts that expire in May 2015 and 2016 use year points.  Would you be interested in discussing an arrangement that would allow me a booking at a differant lodge (Wilderness) earlier then I can reserve using my SS points and deal with my expiring points as well?


----------



## DVC Nicole

decklake said:


> Hello,  We are taking a disney trip in October 2016.  I currently have (SS) 2015 - 229pts that expire in May 2015 and 2016 use year points.  Would you be interested in discussing an arrangement that would allow me a booking at a differant lodge (Wilderness) earlier then I can reserve using my SS points and deal with my expiring points as well?



Good morning,

Thank you so much for your post!

We would certainly be happy to assist you with your Saratoga Springs Points. Please take a look at our DVC Members page on our site http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp for more information on listing your points with our service.
If you would like to contact us in the office regarding your Wilderness Lodge stay we would be happy to help 1-800-610-5791. Please give our office a call at the phone number provided, we are in the office 7 days a week 9-5:30 eastern standard time. We look forward to hearing from you.

~Nicole
#dvcrentals


----------



## ustasmom

DVCDarcie said:


> Thank you so much for your inquiry! Currently, we are not working with point transfers, although we would be happy to assist you with your point rental if you are interested! Please let us know if we can assist you further by giving our office a call: 1-800-610-5791 or emailing us at: team@dvcrequest.com
> ~Darcie
> #dvcrentals



Oddly enough, the title of this thread is Point Transfer Wanted. If you don't want point transfers perhaps this particular thread should be closed.


----------



## DVC Judith

ustasmom said:


> Oddly enough, the title of this thread is Point Transfer Wanted. If you don't want point transfers perhaps this particular thread should be closed.


Thank you so much for your feedback! We are certainly able to pass that forward to our management team and if you have any further questions please feel free to contact us in office at 1-800-610-5791. 
~Judith
#dvcrentals


----------



## decklake

DVC Nicole said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thank you so much for your post!
> 
> We would certainly be happy to assist you with your Saratoga Springs Points. Please take a look at our DVC Members page on our site http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp for more information on listing your points with our service.
> If you would like to contact us in the office regarding your Wilderness Lodge stay we would be happy to help 1-800-610-5791. Please give our office a call at the phone number provided, we are in the office 7 days a week 9-5:30 eastern standard time. We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ~Nicole
> #dvcrentals



Just a quick thank you for your guidance in the process to making our trip a possibility.  Look forward to working with you.


----------



## DVC Sam

Hello,

Thank you! We certainly appreciate your feedback 

- Sam
#dvcrentals


----------



## DVC Sam

decklake said:


> Just a quick thank you for your guidance in the process to making our trip a possibility.  Look forward to working with you.


 
Hello,

Thank you! We certainly appreciate your feedback 

- Sam
#dvcrentals


----------

